# Acana Ranchlands vs Orijen Regional Reds



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone feeding either of these that can offer feedack?


Also how you feel about the use or boar/pork in the Orijen Regional Red ingredients?

And what are you thought on this statement made on there site about plant oils?

*"All ORIJEN foods are free of plant oils such as sunflower, flax, coconut or canola oils all of which provide Omega-3 in a form that is ineffective for dogs."*


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer Acana over Orijen because Orijen is sometimes too rich for the average house pet. Acana's protein is still good, but lower than Orijen's. Acana is also less expensive for that reason.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

When asked about Orijen I always say to try Regional Red first. In *my experience* that's the one who seems to produce the "best" stool quality. Reasonable firm stools however, a lot of it. Long European wiener type snakes. I have limited experience with Acana. Plant derived Omega-3 being "ineffective" for dogs is a truth with modifications. Never appreciated companies who scarifies accuracy for sales pitches. But hey that's just me, it's seems to be the norm these days.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The Porcine ingredients in the food are more than likely a minor ingredient. Anytime fresh meat is in a dog food beware that it can never be a substantial amount of protein once the food is finished. 

The statement about plant oils has some truth because the Omega 3's in plant oils are precursors. However, what the statement suggests is that other companies use them ONLY because of their Omega 3 content, which is not true at all. Good foods should have a mix of oils because the Omega 6 oils are better in plant oils. Good foods will have a mix fats from animal/fish and plant sources.

The statement is aimed at reinforcing the Orijen wolf fantasy and is just marketing. Personally, I believe the statement is aimed at Evo Red Meat which has sunflower oil.

Good red meat diets are hard to find. I think Annamaet Manitok is the best one.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I think Regional Red is overpriced for what it actually contains. I have fed the Ranchlands, however I go with the Acana Lamb/Apple for my dog. Has been the best thing for us in the entire time I have owned him. No more vomiting/diarrhea. I will pay any amount of money for that kind of insurance policy.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanx guys...this site is great!!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I prefer Acana to Orijen. Orijen never worked for my dogs, but they did well on Acana. My nonallergy dogs ate Acana wild prairie for a while and did really well on it, better than most foods they have eaten, but it got pricey buying 2 bags a month for them. My allergy dogs did ok Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear, but not exceptional and had reactions to the fish based foods of both Acana and Orijen. Pongo ate Ranchlands for a while and did fine on it, but looked better on the Wild Prairie. I am not sure how the ingredient changes they are making are going to work though.


----------



## 46and2 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have never tried Orijen but I love the Acana line. Ranchlands created excessive dander on my dog but the grain inclusive singles line (duck and pear, lamb and apple etc) have been amazing!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

My dog has been on Acana Ranchlands for at least half a year now. Her first few bags were great, aside from creating some awful breath. However, I think they've made some formula changes. The last few bags that we've had haven't went decently. She's flourished physically on Ranchlands, but she's itching like crazy to the point that I'm now transitioning her to Fromm's to give that a whirl.

I compared Acana and Orijen, too -- but found Acana already to be pricy and Orijen to be more so. Plus, I didn't like the richness of Orijen, particularly in regards to the higher protein content over Acana. My dog doesn't need that much protein, but maybe yours does.

Good luck!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Grey said:


> My dog has been on Acana Ranchlands for at least half a year now. Her first few bags were great, aside from creating some awful breath. However, I think they've made some formula changes. The last few bags that we've had haven't went decently. She's flourished physically on Ranchlands, but she's itching like crazy to the point that I'm now transitioning her to Fromm's to give that a whirl.
> 
> I compared Acana and Orijen, too -- but found Acana already to be pricy and Orijen to be more so. Plus, I didn't like the richness of Orijen, particularly in regards to the higher protein content over Acana. My dog doesn't need that much protein, but maybe yours does.
> 
> Good luck!



Yup, they made changes recently. Funny you say about the itching -- that was the #1 complaint in all the Yorkie owners I know who had been feeding it too. It's a shame they had to change it up.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

My dogs are all easy keepers but have done well on both Acana and Orijen. Because of the cost, I usually feed 3 bags of Acana to each bag of Orijen. I switch bags often without any problems. It did take a few weeks to transition and they need a lot less food than either Wellness Core or Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yup, they made changes recently. Funny you say about the itching -- that was the #1 complaint in all the Yorkie owners I know who had been feeding it too. It's a shame they had to change it up.


What was changes made to Acana or Orijen?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

STPFAN said:


> What was changes made to Acana or Orijen?


Acana has replaced a lot of meat protein with various legumes. You can easily see it because the amount of fiber increased quite a bit.

Orijen is going to do the same.

Canada grows a lot of legumes and I suppose when looking at the profit numbers it makes more sense.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> Acana has replaced a lot of meat protein with various legumes. You can easily see it because the amount of fiber increased quite a bit.
> 
> Orijen is going to do the same.
> 
> Canada grows a lot of legumes and I suppose when looking at the profit numbers it makes more sense.


Wow...shame on them. Any idea on when Orijen will go thru this change?


----------

